# Lucozade???



## PHHead (Aug 20, 2008)

I have always been a big fan of the old Lucozade since I started drinking it in the army when I was running or tabbing but I have continued to drink it since in vast quanitys!

I don't drink alcohol anymore so I think its sort of become a substitute, I am currently drinking a least one "big" bottle a day, sometimes 2-3 and I'm starting to question myself to weather this is healthy.

How much does everyone else knock back of this if you use it and does anyone think this is too much to be drinking daily? Cheers! :beer:


----------



## PHHead (Aug 20, 2008)

come on I can't be the only one who drinks this lol???


----------



## itraininthedark (Oct 3, 2007)

i love lucozade.. drank it since i was a kid.. gran used to give it me when i was ill too??


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

I drink a lot of it, have a post workout shake, then i have a bottle of lucozade, for a few reasons but mostly because i really like the orange flavour one.


----------



## leeston (May 30, 2006)

would effect this guys insulin levels - with the amounts of spikes I mean?

PHH - do you have any teeth left?


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

Anyone tried lucozade solstis.


----------



## PHHead (Aug 20, 2008)

leeston said:


> would effect this guys insulin levels - with the amounts of spikes I mean?
> 
> PHH - do you have any teeth left?


Interesting can you go into more detail as someone mentioned to me recently that drinking as much as this could give me a type of diabetes, is this what she meant & yes I still have all my teeth lol!


----------



## PHHead (Aug 20, 2008)

mars1960 said:


> Anyone tried lucozade solstis.


Is that the one with all the caffeine in it, as if it is it tastes horrible!


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

PHHead said:


> Interesting can you go into more detail as someone mentioned to me recently that drinking as much as this could give me a type of diabetes, is this what she meant & yes I still have all my teeth lol!


Sugar!

The amount you are drinking is unhealthy,and,due to the amount of times your blood sugar is being raised when drinking the stuff,could possibly lead to insulin insensitivity (diabetes)

If you need your lucozade fix then i'd limit it to PWO when the sugar may be of benefit.

Also all those extra(empty) cals you are ingesting could be replaced by something much healthier and beneficial


----------



## PHHead (Aug 20, 2008)

ParaManiac said:


> Sugar!
> 
> The amount you are drinking is unhealthy,and,due to the amount of times your blood sugar is being raised when drinking the stuff,could possibly lead to insulin insensitivity (diabetes)
> 
> ...


This is kinda worrying me now, as since reading your comment I have read up online the symptoms of Diabetes and I seem to have most of them!

Also I didnt buy my usual two bottles a Lucozade today and instead bought to cartons of fruit juice only to notice later on the packaging that they where loaded with lots of sugar too, surley there something other than water you can drink regulary thats healthy??? :confused1:


----------

